# Yearly Targets for 2018



## User (24 Sep 2018)




----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2018)

Not good: a January fall on ice onto my operation site meant a month on crutches. Basically I missed an entire month so recovery is a month behind. I then missed much of May due to a viral infection and some nasty side effects.

Catching up though ... but 7000 rather than 7500 miles is more likely.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Excellently, because I didn't set one. Was still recovering from surgery at the turn of the year and wasn't riding. I may set one for 2019 though.


----------



## Alan O (24 Sep 2018)

I only set a modest target of 2,018 miles, and I'm 183 miles away from that (and just about to set out for a 40 mile ride).


----------



## C R (24 Sep 2018)

I didn't really set one, just a vague hope of doing longer distances. I have managed a few rides over 50km, I have consistently managed about 150 miles per month since April, and passed the 1000 mile point for this year last weekend.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

I'm still alive............. so far so good


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Sep 2018)

I intended to do less mileage on the bikes this year, and Im at about 15000 miles so far, so I should end up with about 18000 miles by the end of the year, which is 2 or 3000 miles down on the last couple of years.


----------



## groundy74 (24 Sep 2018)

Set a target of 2000 miles after doing 1500 last year, currently at 1724 so well on target. Would love to ride more but not possible to commute due to needing car for work.


----------



## Specialeyes (24 Sep 2018)

5,654km so far, with a target of 6,000km so well on track. 
In miles that's about 3,500 / 3,750 and could be polished off in one long ride. Feet up after that


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2018)

Probably a bit less than I wanted in terms of mileage but still more than last year. My leisure time is probably a bit more balanced now though as I realise that not every spare minute needs to be on a bike. I average about 240 a month but struggle to complete the 50K a month thing as most of my rides are commutes. Today for example, sun is splitting the skies here, it's a bank holiday and other than cut the grass, I've nothing to do and all day to do it. Still trying to work out if I should go and play golf or get Mrs Slick and complete my 50k a month challenge with me.


----------



## iandg (24 Sep 2018)

Great start but other priorities in July and August so now slipping - but starting to fight back now


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Sep 2018)

the-real-fight-starts-now.png


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2018)

Below where I should be.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Just got back from the Docs. I could be heading for yet more surgery, so my target next year will be to simply try and keep riding when I can.


----------



## C R (24 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5391152, member: 9609"]goal is to make it through the bearing straights in y make belief yacht, well on target with 4300/5100 done, just need to average 56 a week until the end of the year
best month was 700 mile in May, Worst 379 in Feb
View attachment 431364
[/QUOTE]
That's a nifty image. Do you use an app or do you draw the line yourself?


----------



## Oldbloke (24 Sep 2018)

Usually do 5-6,000 kms pa, crap weather for first 3 months of the year then an op for CTS means I'm only at 3,000 now, so way behind.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Sep 2018)

Planned 8,000 miles, hoped for 10,000, but after a good start, family matters got and continue to get in the way. I think I still have over 3,000 to do before the end of the year,. Which is looking like a tall order in the circumstances


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2018)

Target was 5500 miles up to 4099 so 1400 miles to go in last 3 months


----------



## DCBassman (24 Sep 2018)

My target is to finally break 1000 miles since I started counting...!
If the Devon C2C with @Heltor Chasca works out, I'll easily manage that, and a good bit more, as well as breaking ducks for metric and imperial centuries, and possibly metric double century. I've got 1 month to get ready for this...


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Sep 2018)

Last year the target was 10,000km which was circa 17 miles/day.
This year is 20 miles/day and with 5,927 miles done I'm on track for the 7,300 miles needed.
The other target was a 200km ride which I managed on Saturday


----------



## Sixmile (24 Sep 2018)

1st target - Beat last years mileage of 5011 miles. I'm 924 miles away from that.
2nd target - Reach 6000 miles. I'm 1913 miles from that
3rd target - Commute more days each month by bike than car - so far so good!


----------



## nickyboy (24 Sep 2018)

7000km target but I'm going to fall short
Very busy with work. March was too snowy. June/July too hot

Managed 200km last week but that's an outlier


----------



## lane (24 Sep 2018)

I don't set myself mileage targets ( although has been about 2,000 miles for past few years which I am happy with). I do like to plan some other cycling targets for the year and I then just make sure I have enough fitness to complete / enjoy them.

In the dark days of last winter, when I was suffering with the flu and feeling quite miserable, I came up with some things to look forward to and cheer myself up with: These were

- 3 day tour of Holland with a couple of friends. Completed this and it was brilliant fun.
- 100 mile Audax in Suffolk. Completed although harder than expected because it was very hot - still enjoyed and good to look back on.
- First 100 mile ride with my Son (Derby to Skegness) completed this and he was thrilled so great day out. Also involved some training rides with him which were also fun.
- 100 Mile ride with cycling club (Derby to Skegness) NOT completed because went down with a cold at the wrong time.
- Do as many of the cycling clubs weekly evening rides as possible. Completed this missed very few.

My only remaining target now is to finish off the 50km monthly challenge on here.

Cycling wise I regard 2018 as very satisfactory.


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2018)

Originally my target was 10,000mi for the year. I *might* make 8000 if I push hard.

Lack of motivation through Jun/July/August meant I didn't really do any big rides this year, so I've been relying on commuting for my miles really.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2018)

I have never tried giving myself a mileage target. First time for everything.

I’m targeting 12 000km. Not far off, but it’s looking like I might be about 500km or so short of the mark. Story of my life really.


----------



## Crackle (24 Sep 2018)

My only aim is to try and ride consistently







As you can see, my cycling comes in fits and starts. I did initially sign up for one of the challenges this year to try and be more consistent but it wasn't long before something broke my rhythm. No big rides this year but a few memorable ones and a nice 4 day tour.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2018)

I never set a mileage target. I'm at 3500 miles, which is about where I'd expect to be at this time of year. It looks like I could be somewhere between 4-5000 miles by the end of the year, which would be about normal for me. Its funny how it works out, when I retired in 2015 I thought I'd have the time to get some miles in, but it hasn't worked out like that, life keeps getting in the way and I'm doing no more miles than I did when I was working and cycle commuting most days.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Sep 2018)

I`m another one who does not set a mileage target for the year, instead I set myself a distance. The CC monthly challenges have been the making of me, I started with the 50km challenge in 2016, moved up to the 100km in 2017 and the Imperial Century for 2018 (i`m actually trying to do all 3 this year without double posting). So far so good with 36 imperials up until now with a minimum of 40 targeted by the end of the year, but i`m hoping to hit that by the end of next month to be honest.


----------



## The Bystander (24 Sep 2018)

5,000 miles was the original target but that was pretty much abandoned after the “beast from the East” and its friends saw me 600 miles behind my 2017 mileage by the end of April.






Revised target “beat my 2017 total” (4,073). I’m currently 200 miles behind target, needing another 972 miles by the end of the year. As the daylight hours start to dwindle and the “named storms” rattle in from the Atlantic it’s looking doubtful...

On the plus side I’ve already beaten my points tally from last year’s half century challenge.


----------



## Freelanderuk (24 Sep 2018)

First year cycling on a road bike since May so will aces at the end of the year and do a target for next year


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Sep 2018)

Not good - arterial disease affecting both legs my excuse - but my mileage should start climbing now that I've bought an Orbea Gain, and longer rides are possible again.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Sep 2018)

My target was to make an extra effort to get to 4000 miles.
Normally, between commuting and the odd leisure ride I get to 3500/3800 miles.
I'll not reach this years target, the commute is only 10 miles a day.
Like @nickyboy said


nickyboy said:


> Very busy with work. March was too snowy. June/July too hot


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2018)

In connection with 50km my target is 11340.55 for 50km a day . Rounded it up to 12,000 currently on 8600 just about on target . Also to complete all the challenges 100 mile ,100 km and 50km without cross posting rides for the second year with a bonus 50 mile ride each month thrown in


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2018)

No taregets for me other than enjoying each ride with no mileage constraints.


----------



## mgs315 (24 Sep 2018)

Going fairly ok. Set myself a target of 3000 miles this year. Haven’t been able to commute as often as I’d have liked to boost the numbers (I require lots of kit and/or work nights a lot) and also had a lot of stuff to organise round the house so been struggling to get the 57ish miles a week required.

Just ticked over 2500 miles today, should get another 100 in this week if I get out the house on Sunday for a metric century.

Most important thing for me has been to boost my fitness. Power to weight is up a bit so that’s a start, though I’m about half a stone heavier now! Hopefully I can keep it steady throughout winter so I’ve got a good baseline to start with next spring.


----------



## Alan O (24 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> I only set a modest target of 2,018 miles, and I'm 183 miles away from that (and just about to set out for a 40 mile ride).


And now only 143 miles to go


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2018)

I haven't bothered with targets for the last few years. I still haven't counted last year's total up yet. I've had a decent summer mileage wise. Looking at my diary but not counting them i'd say i've done around 100 miles a week(Hey,none of your flat miles either,we're talking hills here! ) from May to August,sometimes less than that,sometimes more,so i'm happy with that. I won't be doing near half that from now on as i'm off road for a month due to my hernia op' and by the time i can ride again it'll be crap weather time,so i'm planning on putting my bikes away till next spring(like i did last year) and doing some swimming and static bike stuff at a local gym. Who knows,i might even take up running albeit on a treadmill.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2018)

I set myself 4 targets this year. 

1) Reach 100,000 life time miles, I needed to do 4,191 mile which I completed end of March.
2) Complete 100 life time century rides. I needed to do 20 this year, currently on 30
3) Do a 200km ride each month Jan - May to give me 12 month rolling - did that now seeing if I can carry it on to the end of the year
4) Ride at least 10 miles each day, currently on target, hardest day was when I had to fly out to Belgium and back in the same day. Got up at 2am to do a ride before going to the airport


----------



## Rowano (24 Sep 2018)

Absolutely abysmal and I'm really annoyed with myself for it.

Started the year at 15 st riding around 30 to 40 miles on a decent ride. Currently 16.5 stone. I'm riding further and faster, that's not a problem but my job makes it so difficult to have a decent diet when I'm out of the house at 7 am, back home 9pm and spend 3 days a week in hotels. Discipline aunta strong point


----------



## derrick (24 Sep 2018)

Still on target 
Distance so far 5,460.7 mies. 1500 miles to go. no problem reaching my 7000 mile target,


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2018)

Started with good intentions, but a combination of a very wintery March and a job that effectively wipes out any chance for mid-week post work rides during the summer means I'm still a way off although it might be doable if I put the effort in. So probably not then. 

That said, I'm still in the Half Century Challenge for a third year (only 3 more rides stand between me and glory now) and I've got a sportive to do in a couple of weeks, so who knows?


----------



## VanessaPerthshire (24 Sep 2018)

My target is 6000 miles, 1000 more than last year...and to include a minimum of 10 century rides.
Completed my 9th century on Saturday with 500 miles to go so looking good!!


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2018)

I've more than doubled my commute when I moved jobs which has put me ahead of my loose target, mind you it'll be 0 miles this week as I have meetings. Despite the lack of cycling this week; I quite like that my current work though would rather I did the 120+ journeys on the train my old work would have encouraged me to drive.


----------



## Donger (24 Sep 2018)

My "target" of 3,000 miles was never carved in stone, but would be nice to hit, as it's my average total for the last three years. Bang on target so far, at 2,300 miles. Seems to be just about right for my work/life balance. My main aims for the year were actually:

to do another 200 miles abroad .... ended up doing 199.7, so that'll do nicely.
to do another two or three categorised Tour de France climbs .... managed two of them in the Vosges (both Cat 1), so happy with that. One of them was my biggest ever climb at 783 metres of height gain. I also hit my highest altitude of 1,325m, beating anything I've managed in the Alps. The Col du Petit Ballon, (climbing 763 metres over 9.3km) was my toughest climb to date, and tremendously satisfying.
to complete another Metric Century a Month Challenge. Still on course, having just done another one to keep the run going .... currently stands at 45 consecutive months.
to get below 20 stone and to get up at least one big climb on a club ride with me not in last place. (still working on those! ).


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2018)

Only purchased one bike this year so I'm spot on with my target!

Loads have gone into the virtual basket but got no further than that.


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Sep 2018)

I'm about on target despite business trips, holidays and surgery trying to slow me down  I'm about 2000 miles into my 2500 target  already ~700 more than last year's total


----------



## Freelanderuk (25 Sep 2018)

Do people count mile on trainers as miles ridden?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Do people count mile on trainers as miles ridden?



I do for my total mileage as I consider the form and fitness work integral. And I wouldn’t be as motivated to do the indoor training. That’s part of the carrot to me anyway.

For the Mile Eaters Challenge I’m doing with Audax UK, they will only consider your outdoor mileage for the pot.

It’s up to you at the end of the day when all is said and done. Know what I mean? Yeah!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Do people count mile on trainers as miles ridden?


For a second then i thought you meant walking for miles in training shoes. Yes turbo trainer/exercise/static bike miles count as far as i'm concerned. My average speed on my exercise bike is way below my 'proper bike' speed,so to me it's harder cycling indoors than outdoors. Probably because as soon as you stop pedaling your miles stop being clocked up. You can't enjoy a clocking up the miles downhill experience on them like you can on a real bike. I probably only do about 300 to 400 miles of indoor cycling a year (hey wait a minute,that's a fair amount!) but i still write those miles down in my exercise/cycling diaries.


----------



## TigerT (25 Sep 2018)

Set myself a target of 1500km’s (previous highest was 1400 about 5 years ago). Also wanted to be able to do a 100km ride again.

So far have exceeded expectations by some way mainly thanks to training once a week with a Personal Trainer and a change of diet.

Currently up to 3070km’s including 12 metric 100’s and 1 imperial 100.


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2018)

Mine was 2500. I hit 3100 about 10 days ago. Was hoping to crack on towards 4000 but I've done something to my back and I can't ride  
Not sure how many more I'll manage this year as I also have a 3 week holiday. Still 600 more than last year.

That's all on road none of those pretend trainer or gym miles


----------



## Soltydog (25 Sep 2018)

Didn't have a mileage target at the start of the year, but currently around 7500 miles, so would be nice to hit 10k again. 
Set myself another couple of challenges though, 50km a day for 50 consecutive days, which I completed earlier this year & then to tackle 50 climbs, but I've been struggling to get to do 50, due to various reasons, reckon I might just get over 30 of the climbs done by the end of the year, so I'll carry that challenge forward into next year to complete it, just means I've to keep a good level of fitness through winter again


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Do people count mile on trainers as miles ridden?


Definitely not. I'm not sure about e-bike miles either - do you reduce them depending on the level of assistance used?


----------



## fatjel (25 Sep 2018)

Have done 1600 km which is surprisingly high cos it feels like I gave up cycling
Mostly CCs 50k a month challenge has kept me going

10000 less than last year tho


----------



## Vantage (25 Sep 2018)

I've not had a target as such but I did want to improve on last years crappy 920 miles. I'm at 1311 miles so far this year so I did it!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> Definitely not. I'm not sure about e-bike miles either - do you reduce them depending on the level of assistance used?


Why definitely not i ask? You're doing the same pedaling,doing the same sweating (If not more as you're inside in the warm usually) and getting your heart rate up (ok maybe not to the same high rate as 'proper cycling') As for e-bikes i'd say yes the miles count, but perhaps half them or knock off a third of the actual amount when you total up.


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2018)

Because you’re not going anywhere in terms of distance travelled  it’s just a calculation based on pedal revolutions. I would measure time not miles on exercise equipment. It’s probably more sweat inducing than being outside in fresh moving air


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2018)

I count indoor miles towards my personal objectives in terms of training and fitness building, but I wouldn't count them for the purposes of comparison with others. Strava includes them in the total - which is why I use MyCyclingLog to track miles properly.

As a side note, I've just looked at my rides for the year, and I've only done 5 rides over 50miles. Which is pretty pathetic really given I had such lofty ambitions for the year!!


----------



## Aravis (25 Sep 2018)

I also don't have a mileage target as such. The main specific target is at least two imperial centuries in each calendar month - qualifying rides under the terms of the ICAM challenge - and barring illness or injury I'll do that.

I've noticed I'm approching 100 centuries since starting to record via GPS (February 2016) and if I get a move on I could do it in under 1000 days. That would be neat, but just at the moment I don't feel I can give quite enough priority and I might have to settle for under 3 years.

The quality of rides (I'm not attempting to define that) has been good this year, but they get inexorably slower.


----------



## nickAKA (25 Sep 2018)

Didn't set a distance target as such but I wanted to 'conquer' all my local climbs this year. I've done them all bar 2, I'm doing one of them next weekend which will leave one particulary steep effort with some nasty, narrow, twisty bits to go. Need to do it before the roads get icy but it's the only one I'm truly dreading... keep telling myself it's all in the mind...
Did my first couple of centuries which was a milestone passed, lots of zwift miles in my total so can't properly claim those but going from maybe 1000 miles last year to practically 3000 this year is a big improvement.
For the first time I actually felt like a genuine cyclist rather than a POB last weekend, held my own in a group ride and actually overtook someone going up a long climb I used to detest... I'm calling this progress!


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Do people count mile on trainers as miles ridden?


Not me. It might be useful for your own comparison though but keep it separate IMO; 'I did XXXX road miles and XXXX turbo miles'. Its no good for shared site comparisons though as you don't know if the miles were done on a low resistance or one with high resistance. For instance on my old magnetic turbo in setting 1 I could sprint up to 58mph but on my current fluid trainer an all out sprint gets me around 19mph and I am putting out more power.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Sep 2018)

Aravis said:


> I also don't have a mileage target as such. The main specific target is at least two imperial centuries in each calendar month - qualifying rides under the terms of the ICAM challenge - and barring illness or injury I'll do that.
> 
> I've noticed I'm approching 100 centuries since starting to record via GPS (February 2016) and if I get a move on I could do it in under 1000 days. That would be neat, but just at the moment I don't feel I can give quite enough priority and I might have to settle for under 3 years.
> 
> The quality of rides (I'm not attempting to define that) has been good this year, but they get inexorably slower.



I’ve also set my heart on my first attempt of a RRTY award. That is a Round the Year Randonneur award which is a randonée (minimum 200km Audax event) every calendar month of the year. No skipping a month or you start all over again. So far I am 6 months in. Gulp.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> I wanted to 'conquer' all my local climbs this year. I've done them all bar 2, I'm doing one of them next weekend which will leave one particulary steep effort with some nasty, narrow, twisty bits to go. Need to do it before the roads get icy but it's the only one I'm truly dreading... keep telling myself it's all in the mind...


Which climbs are those two?


----------



## gavroche (26 Sep 2018)

I would be ashamed to put my mileage so far on here so I won't. I will simply say it hasn't reached 4 figures yet.


----------



## nickAKA (26 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Which climbs are those two?



Beal Lane / Grains Road - https://www.strava.com/segments/2200579
Buckstones Road (this should be reasonably straightforward but my mate reckons it's worse than Ogden) - https://www.strava.com/segments/646910

Full disclosure - these 2 are about a mile away from home so I've avoided them because I can't get a proper warmup in pre-climb unless I set off in "the wrong direction" 
https://www.strava.com/segments/646910


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Beal Lane / Grains Road - https://www.strava.com/segments/2200579
> Buckstones Road (this should be reasonably straightforward but my mate reckons it's worse than Ogden) - https://www.strava.com/segments/646910
> 
> Full disclosure - these 2 are about a mile away from home so I've avoided them because I can't get a proper warmup in pre-climb unless I set off in "the wrong direction"


Ah, funnily enough I was looking at Buckstones on my map the other day and thinking that I hadn't ridden it for a year or two. I find it okay since losing weight but pretty tough when I did it weighing 16+ stone. I have had problems with mad drivers and motorcyclists in both directions though. It is the kind of road that they seem to like to speed on.

I haven't ridden Grains Rd. I come in from the North so I take the B6197 to Dog Hill. Quite hard, with extensive views across Greater Manchester.

Yes, tough climbs from a cold start are not pleasant! I have some pigs round here with gradients to 20+%. I nearly always do battle with the traffic on the A646/A6033 first to warm up


----------



## Crackle (26 Sep 2018)

Gavroche, use onions. Let's say the average onion is 3 inches and you've done 700 miles, then you've cycled just over 14 million onions this year.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2018)

The megameter challenge for @gavroche
Post your distance in meters.


----------



## nickAKA (26 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, funnily enough I was looking at Buckstones on my map the other day and thinking that I hadn't ridden it for a year or two. I find it okay since losing weight but pretty tough when I did it weighing 16+ stone. I have had problems with mad drivers and motorcyclists in both directions though. It is the kind of road that they seem to like to speed on.
> 
> I haven't ridden Grains Rd. I come in from the North so I take the B6197 to Dog Hill. Quite hard, with extensive views across Greater Manchester.
> 
> Yes, tough climbs from a cold start are not pleasant! I have some pigs round here with gradients to 20+%. I nearly always do battle with the traffic on the A646/A6033 first to warm up



Buckstones downhill is the closest I've ever come to being wiped out at high speed (a car pulling out of Grains Road, ended up in the gutter on the wrong side of the road). It can be terrifying on busy days and best avoided if it's icy (ditto up over Ogden, Huddersfield Rd). 
The roads over near you I've ridden quite a lot this year just because of the variety plus lots of cyclists so 'safety in numbers'... that said between Littleborough & Walsden there's a disproportionate number of angry motorists on the wide section of 50mph road adjacent to the canal... must be something in the climate 

Early summer I rode the A640 up to Marsden as often as I could... with decent weather & light traffic it's a fantasic, rewarding trundle, brilliant views up at the top!


----------



## Twizit (26 Sep 2018)

No official target but I've done between 6-7,000 miles in each of the last 6 years, except last year at 4,500 which speaks to how rubbish work was in 2017. Didn't improve much at the start of this year so a slow start but now up to 4,500 miles and should reach 6,000.

Next four days coming up in Mallorca should help


----------



## pjd57 (26 Sep 2018)

I'm not wrapped up in counting miles but signed up for 2018 in 2018.
Flew by it easily, so decided to try for another 2018.

Only problem now is I changed phones and the new one keeps losing  bits of my rides.


----------



## si_c (26 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I'm not wrapped up in counting miles but signed up for 2018 in 2018.
> Flew by it easily, so decided to try for another 2018.
> 
> Only problem now is I changed phones and the new one keeps losing bits of my rides.


Does it drop into power saving mode? If so it might be turning the GPS off, it's happened on an old phone I had. Also if you keep the phone in a bag, it might not be getting a good GPS lock - a phone case on your handlebars might fix that.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> Does it drop into power saving mode? If so it might be turning the GPS off, it's happened on an old phone I had. Also if you keep the phone in a bag, it might not be getting a good GPS lock - a phone case on your handlebars might fix that.


I think it's just a poor phone.
I've tried various things but no luck.
If I hadn't been on holiday straight after I got it, it would probably have been returned.


Not a fan of phones on mounts where you can look at them.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2018)

I planned for 8000km and am at 7037km at the moment.

I also planned to ride an ultra distance ride in 2018 and rode The Tuscany Road ride in September.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I planned for 8000km and am at 7037km at the moment.
> 
> I also planned to ride an ultra distance ride in 2018 and rode The Tuscany Road ride in September.


Tell us more about the Tuscany road ride.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Nov 2018)

not had a plan but @User9609 's post got me thinking so i checked my mileage and ive made it from London to Nova scotia so far . Maybe New York state by the end of the year ? doesnt look far on the map but its probably about 6000 miles


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Nov 2018)

Apparently I've ridden to Kuching in Malaysia, with 6,919 miles done. Target is 7,300 so not far to go, and would mean 20 miles a day on average. The other target is to get my imperial Eddington up to 50 which needs 5 more rides of 50 miles to achieve, 3 of which will be done with the monthly challenge rides. Just need to find time for the other 2


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2018)

If you use Veloviewer you can create this:


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Tell us more about the Tuscany road ride.


Give me a day or 2 Ian I wii write something down. it was a great ride. Hot, tough, long. But great. I am planning on taking



the Brompton next year


----------



## JhnBssll (10 Nov 2018)

I completed 1300 miles last year in my first year back on a bike for 15 years and after serious illness put me in hospital for 3 months  This year I targeted 2500 miles to push myself a little further and to date I'm at ~2330 so I'm well on course to achieve and potentially exceed it by a few hundred. Next year I'll probably target 3 or 3.5k 

I definitely count turbo miles, in my experience they're tougher than real world miles, and less fun


----------



## Soltydog (10 Nov 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Beal Lane / Grains Road - https://www.strava.com/segments/2200579
> Buckstones Road (this should be reasonably straightforward but my mate reckons it's worse than Ogden) - https://www.strava.com/segments/646910
> 
> Full disclosure - these 2 are about a mile away from home so I've avoided them because I can't get a proper warmup in pre-climb unless I set off in "the wrong direction"



Both look 'easily' doable & i'm from the flatlands of East Yorkshire, don't worry about a fast time, just crack on & tackle them 



JhnBssll said:


> I definitely count turbo miles, in my experience they're tougher than real world miles, and less fun


 Agree with that, much less fun that out on the road & tougher, no downhill sections to free wheel


----------



## Soltydog (10 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you use Veloviewer you can create this:
> 
> View attachment 437894



18 times up Everest & you try to avoid hills


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2018)

Soltydog said:


> 18 times up Everest & you try to avoid hills


Well, he didn't _entirely _succeed given that one of his rides had over 6,500 ft of climbing (almost 2,000 metres)! 

Having said that, I _average _2,000 metres of climbing per 100 kms on local roads...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2018)

Soltydog said:


> 18 times up Everest & you try to avoid hills





ColinJ said:


> Well, he didn't _entirely _succeed given that one of his rides had over 6,500 ft of climbing (almost 2,000 metres)!
> 
> Having said that, I _average _2,000 metres of climbing per 100 kms on local roads...



Cheeky buggers, I've done 5 rides this year with over 6,000 feet of climbing


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2018)

Current ytd total is 4962.8 miles my target was 5500 so 537.20 to do


----------



## nickAKA (12 Nov 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Both look 'easily' doable & i'm from the flatlands of East Yorkshire, don't worry about a fast time, just crack on & tackle them
> 
> Agree with that, much less fun that out on the road & tougher, no downhill sections to free wheel



Just Grains Road to tackle now, need to do it before the winter wheels (with a slightly less forgiving cassette) go on! Felt pretty strong last weekend so need to strike whilst the iron is relatively hot...


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2018)

Just 3 miles to go, would be some achievement if I can make it


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2018)

680 miles to reach my 7000 mile target.should be okay as long as the weather holds out.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2018)

I have 1293 miles to go to reach my yearly 10,000 mile target. It's going to be touch and go, a close call methinks.
I have reached the target every year since 2009 so hoping I can continue that amount.


----------



## vickster (13 Nov 2018)

I hit 3500 on my commute today. I'll try to get a few more in before end of year weather permitting (and after 3 week upcoming holiday)


----------



## Jenkins (13 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Only purchased one bike this year so I'm spot on with my target!
> 
> Loads have gone into the virtual basket but got no further than that.


Forgot about this post! Less than 2 weeks later I moved ahead of my target by 50% by buying a frame & forks. I'm now about 75% ahead of target as I've purchased most of the parts to build it up.


----------



## lane (13 Nov 2018)

As noted upthread I don't set mileage targets at the start of the year. Or if I do I have forgotten what they were by the end of the year. Also I always end up with some unrecorded mileage. Anyway I have recorded 2,783km to date compared with 3,083km last year so I am exactly 300km under my whole total for 2017. I have decided to set myself the target of exceeding my 2017 distance which shouldn't be too difficult I think its only about 50km a week between now and the end of the year. And I need to do 100km total for the 50km a month challenge by then in any case. I think I may have had more unrecorded mileage in 2017 than this year but will ignore that.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Nov 2018)

A little update since my last post on page 2.

Bagged my 45th 100+ mile ride of 2018 on Sunday and now targeting 52 for the year for the average one 1 per week. I only set out to do 1 per month for my first crack at the CC Imperial Century a Month Challenge, but......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2018)

My aim is to have another accident and injury free year on the bike.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Nov 2018)

All those who have already achieved their targets or close to getting them have just set their goals too low. 

Put them up and work harder you lazy gits. 

(Just throwing my toys as I’ll just miss my target of 12 000km)


----------



## vickster (14 Nov 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> All those who have already achieved their targets or close to getting them have just set their goals too low.
> 
> Put them up and work harder you lazy gits.
> 
> (Just throwing my toys as I’ll just miss my target of 12 000km)


12k is very good. Although are some of those pretend turbo ones?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2018)

Yep, pretend miles.. no no no.... unless you count the distance the turbo moved across the floor


----------



## AlanW (14 Nov 2018)

I never set a annual goal it will be whatever it will be, I just like riding my bike as and when I can to be honest. On 11,990.4 miles as of this morning, so by the time I get home I'll be at least 25 miles over the 12K mark


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2018)

I'm about 155 miles short of my revised 2500 miles target for the year, so should achieve it all being well and assuming I don't fall off again... 

Just worked out that will be just over 4000km, so happy enough if I get that in.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Nov 2018)

I don't think I'll get anywhere near my 3000 mile target this year, due to my leg problems, although at least I'm able to do shorter club rides now I have the Orbea Gain. Be interesting to see just how many 'assisted miles' I manage by the end of the year.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2018)

Was hoping for 7,000km but looks like 6,000km max as I'm at 5,200 now. 

Pleased that I'm as fast this yr on average as any of my previous 6 years despite rides just as hilly as usual (16m/km average climbing)


----------



## 13 rider (14 Nov 2018)

Currently on 10330 slowly slipping behind target of 12000 currently need 35.5 miles a day to make it . Should reach first target of 11340.55 ( 50km *365 ) need the weather not to turn to wintery and to stay healthy to have a chance of 12000


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Nov 2018)

vickster said:


> 12k is very good. Although are some of those pretend turbo ones?



Even my real rides are pretend. My imagination goes into overdrive on any bike ride. Currently I am somewhere on the Silk Road oiling my chain in a shepherd’s yurt. 

With yak fat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2018)

Never finish your Yak tea or they will pour more for you. You will be stuck in a perpetual loop of Yak tea. Best to leave some so they are able to say they satisfied their guests thirst...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm impressed. 16m/km is formidable in my neck of the woods.


I'm doing a 100 km ride tomorrow with '_only_' 1,600 metres of ascent, 20 m/km being more typical for my local rides. Some are 25+ m/km but that is a bit _too_ lumpy for me to want to do more than a few times a year!

I have revised my 2018 target down twice after realising that I was never going to get 8,000+ very hilly kms in after a very slow start to the year due to wintry conditions. My target now is to just beat the biggest annual distance that I have done since my little chat with the Grim Reaper back in 2012. (6,575 kms/4,085 miles.) I will have 1,276 km/793 miles left to do after tomorrow's ride so I will have to hope for decent weather for the rest of 2018 and get stuck in.


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Nov 2018)

I just passed my target of 2500 miles with a month to spare  Not bad considering I had a month off the bike after minor surgery 

3500 miles next year I think


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Nov 2018)

Hit my 7,300 mile target last week. Was toying with going for 8,000 by year end but it's going to be a struggle. For me Decembers focus is to get the 3 challenge rides done, and maybe 2 extra rides of 50 miles + to get my imperial Eddington to 50....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I set myself 4 targets this year.
> 
> 1) Reach 100,000 life time miles, I needed to do 4,191 mile which I completed end of March.
> 2) Complete 100 life time century rides. I needed to do 20 this year, currently on 30
> ...



2) Now on 37 for the year
3) Completed this today
4) Still on target, 30 days to go


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I set myself 4 targets this year.
> 
> 1) Reach 100,000 life time miles, I needed to do 4,191 mile which I completed end of March.
> 2) Complete 100 life time century rides. I needed to do 20 this year, currently on 30
> ...





Supersuperleeds said:


> 2) Now on 37 for the year
> 3) Completed this today
> 4) Still on target, 30 days to go



2) Did another one so finished the year with 38
4) Now completed


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Hit my 7,300 mile target last week. Was toying with going for 8,000 by year end but it's going to be a struggle. For me Decembers focus is to get the 3 challenge rides done, and maybe 2 extra rides of 50 miles + to get my imperial Eddington to 50....



Well I got the triple done, so pleased with that. My 20 miles/day target was smashed and I'm over 8,100 now and still need to ride home after work. Despite a week off over Christmas I didn't get the extra 50 mile + rides done, but likely to get them in January so not the end of the world.


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Dec 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> A little update since my last post on page 2.
> 
> Bagged my 45th 100+ mile ride of 2018 on Sunday and now targeting 52 for the year for the average one 1 per week. I only set out to do 1 per month for my first crack at the CC Imperial Century a Month Challenge, but......



Bagged that 52nd imperial century of 2018 yesterday 
https://www.relive.cc/view/2044363874


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2019)

Finished 2018 of at 5728.90 miles


----------

